# Coil overs



## chaotic73 (Jan 27, 2021)

Looking to get a set of front coil overs for my 72 Lemans Sport and wanted to see what everyone is using, what spring rate, and what they think of them. I have all stock suspension and was looking at QA1, Viking, or Aldan. I don't plan on doing any kind of racing, it's just a cruiser. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------

